# Blu Ray player does not recognizant usb drive



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I hav an Adata pin drive it works on the LGsmartTV, my 5 year old weak firmware blu ray player in my room. One the Cablemas cable box in Mexico, but the 11 year old blu ray in the front room will not recognize it. But it will recocginize other usb drives. So is it the blu ray player, or the pin drive? Why won’t they recognize each other?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As the drive works in other devices, I suspect a firmware issue with the BluRay player.


----------

